# Wiki's How to...



## Lisa (Mar 10, 2008)

Wiki's How to seems to have all the answers...seems we don't need to train any longer, just read :shrug:

How to win a street fight

How to disarm a criminal with a handgun

How to win a Fist Fight

How to survive a bar fight


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 10, 2008)

Well with reading material like this we are safe from every possible stituation. So I will tell all my students to go there and forget about training the pages speak the whole truth and I am not worthy to teach with such credible reading out there. Scarcasm is great is'nt it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2008)

Actually recently talking to someone that was in many a street fight, his strategy was that who ever presented themselves as a threat... he attacked. 

Not what I would recommend but it worked for him


----------



## Hawke (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you for the links Lisa.

Some of the info I found helpful:

Be aware of your surroundings
Know the weapon (knife/gun)
RUN!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 11, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually recently talking to someone that was in many a street fight, his strategy was that who ever presented themselves as a threat... he attacked.
> 
> Not what I would recommend but it worked for him



Ahh...the whole "aggressive/passive" strike-back-first philosophy


----------



## Lisa (Mar 11, 2008)

My worry is that there is someone out there that will read these and "practice" them in front of a mirror or in his back yard and think he is ready for an altercation.  Then get himself beat but good when things don't stick to the plan.

On the other hand, there is a "How to make a Marshmellow Gun" that looks very interesting and I think I will have to give it a try this summer.


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 14, 2008)

It is reassuring to see that what many of us have spent so long studying can now be learned on line in several different locations...how convenient!


----------



## arnisador (Mar 14, 2008)

Very generic advice!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 15, 2008)

arnisador said:


> Very generic advice!


Generic, and in some instances dangerous.  Here's part of the handgun disarm info.


> *Be aware of the basic steps to disarm an opponent with a firearm*
> 
> 
> Move yourself out of the discharge line of the weapon. Step off the line of attack or redirect the attack of the weapon so that it clears the body. A step toward the side that the gun is being held (firing side) is best. It is slower for a man to aim to the firing side of his body than to the support side.
> ...


I bolded the info that I found most dangerous.  Going to the ground in a disarm?!  This single section alone is loaded with so much dangerous mis-information that it should be criminal.  Having said that I am now off to create my own style of MA using just the info available on Wiki.  Instead of aikido I'm gonna start studying wikido!:wink2:


----------

